# Feeding Young Birds



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, Im new to the pigeon world ( 1 month}. I just completed my shed converted loft and just purchased a few YB from a local club auction. I was told to let them eat at will. Is this correct and when should I start rationing there food. I plan on letting them out for a fly this weekend about an hour before dark and have read how important it is to get them hungry so they come back. Im uncertain as to what age these young birds (that look pretty big to me) need to have there food rationed twice a day. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maacoman said:


> Hi, Im new to the pigeon world ( 1 month}. I just completed my shed converted loft and just purchased a few YB from a local club auction. I was told to let them eat at will. Is this correct and when should I start rationing there food. I plan on letting them out for a fly this weekend about an hour before dark and have read how important it is to get them hungry so they come back. Im uncertain as to what age these young birds (that look pretty big to me) need to have there food rationed twice a day. Thanks


Welcome to PT. 
First of all, slow down a bit.  How long have you had these birds? I know you said you didn't know how old they are. Can you check their flight feathers? If they have any age on them at all, they'll be molting those flights and that can give you some indication on their age. Got any pictures of them?
There's a process to go through before you start letting them out. You didn't say whether you've trained them to go through a trap or what. 
There's lots of people on here who can help you and if I was you, I'd get that help and ask questions before turning these birds loose. 
Maybe you know all this but the help is here if you take it. Certainly don't want to see you loose these birds the first time out.


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

My birds are about 4-5 weeks old. I have not trap trained them yet. Just received my trap from Seagels. The birds have been enjoying themselves on the landing board during the day. Ive had them for 5 days and figured 10 days would be enough time for there internal gps's to memorize there new home. There flight feathers are well developed. The birds hover inside my loft like two helicopters. I think there ready to take flight.

I thought they may be ready to venture outside the loft a bit and if food rationing was the key to getting them home Id start that process.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I would keep them in for a few weeks at least. 10 days is kind of early IMO.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

They say that the young ones should get used to the surrounding at 6 weeks before they really can fly ie they should be able to eat outside and comeback in immidiately.

A pigeon matures when all the primary and flight feathers have fallen and replaced. generally around 8 months but it depends on the breeds. Smaller breeds matures faster than the larger breeds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Maacoman said:


> Hi, Im new to the pigeon world ( 1 month}. I just completed my shed converted loft and just purchased a few YB from a local club auction. I was told to let them eat at will. Is this correct and when should I start rationing there food. I plan on letting them out for a fly this weekend about an hour before dark and have read how important it is to get them hungry so they come back. Im uncertain as to what age these young birds (that look pretty big to me) need to have there food rationed twice a day. Thanks


I was wondering this myself, as i will be getting 5 or 6 week olds. how long do I give them to settle in before trap training? food is the key to getting them back in quik, but still give them what they need to stay healthy. any takers?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI MAACOMAN,Your birds are still growing so you need to be feeding high protein feed about 16 to 18 percent. Before you let these birds out to fly they MUST BE TRAP TRAINED.I wish you would post a picture of you loft as it would help me to explain the trap training method.If your set up is anything like mine which is a landing board that is inclosed by the avairy,you put the young out in the avairy leave them in the avairy for hour or two this way they will see the area around the landing board and the loft. Now when you want to call them in take a small coffee can with feed in it keep shaking as you put the feed down they will soon learn that the sound of the feed in the can means its chow time.Once they start to trap well then you can start to think about letting them out to fly.Don't rush things AND ABOVE ALL WHEN YOU LET THEM OUT DO NOT FORCE THEM TO FLY.They we realy not be very good fliers at this stage. I think its enough for now one other thing I would like to leave you with is feeding is your only method of control of your birds. .GEORGE


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the advice everyone. My landing board is enclosed but opens up to the loft. Until I have the trap installed (FRI) the birds will freely explore the landing area during the day. I will take some photos tomorrow and upload. I currently have only two YB and just got 2 breeders. A few club members are graciously donating some more to me. Thanks again.


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*hi*

if these r really yb then they might still have a little down on them. right now i have a young pigeon who flew for her first time todaywhile thety r babys the mom & dad feed them pigeon milk when they get older they just know to eat their food so it sounds like you are doing the right thing.


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is my shed converted to loft. My birds have been in for 1 and a half weeks. They seem to be settling well. I decided to feed twice a day while trap training. They are trapping but dont enter loft until Im out of site. Is this normal? My trap was installed after photo was taken.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Let them get more hungry and start associating you with food. When I enter my loft to feed, my birds fly to the feeder and start arguing over who gets to eat first.

Them waiting for you to leave probably means they are not comfortable with you. Let them get hungry and show them you are the food source.

The loft looks good


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Grim, I'll try it. I might be giving them to much in the morning , because, in the evening when I shake,rattle and roll the food container they just stare at me like I'm nuts. 

My breeder laid an egg. My first one. She laid it next to the bowl. Is it alright to touch the egg and place inside the nesting bowl? I wouldn't want the egg or hatchling to fall out , they're pretty high. Thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Maacoman said:


> Here is my shed converted to loft. My birds have been in for 1 and a half weeks. They seem to be settling well. I decided to feed twice a day while trap training. They are trapping but dont enter loft until Im out of site. Is this normal? My trap was installed after photo was taken.


 HI Maacoman, your loft looks fine and the birds can sit in avorie and see out which is good now get a table and set it out in front of the loft about 6 to 8 feetputb the young birds in a settling cage and set on the table so the birds can look back at the loft in this way the birds get to see the out side of the loft.When you have the birds in the settling cage DO NOT leave them you most be close at hand to keep dogs, cats, and hawks away.After about an hour or two return them to the loft and feed them, do this for about 7 to 10 days before you let them out on their own,and when you let them out be sure that the table is still about 6 feet away the some of the birds will fly to the table but thats fine as they will look back at the loft once the birds have started to fly you can move the table closer to the loft and keep moving it until it is next to the landing board and then remove it all together I must say that I feel that the youg birds may to strong on the wing and this can be a problem. ...GEORGE


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

You can place it in a bowl with some wood shavings, or other material at the bottom. They need the material so the babies get a good grip and don't get splayed legs. I would do it now, just make sure the bowl is right where she laid the first egg. Babies sit tight until they get older. Any more pics?

Do you plan to race?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maacoman said:


> Here is my shed converted to loft. My birds have been in for 1 and a half weeks. They seem to be settling well. I decided to feed twice a day while trap training. They are trapping but dont enter loft until Im out of site. Is this normal? My trap was installed after photo was taken.


Your loft looks really good. That is a very good idea to feed twice a day while trap training. I do the same thing. Practice makes perfect (or so they say) so having them trap twice a day just reinforces what they need to be learning. Just make sure that you are not overfeeding. Once they learn what is expected of them, I go to once a day feedings.


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the good advice. This site is wonderful. 

Yes Grim, I plan on racing. I currently have 6 YB and 2 breeders with more YB on the way. I'll upload some more photos and update my progress. Thanks again.


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

*First Flight*

I decided to release my YB today for there first flight. After 3 hours of circling my house and periodically landing in some very high pine trees 3 of 6 returned home very hungry. I'm hoping the others come in tomorrow. They were around so I'm confident they'll return. Heres a photo of the birds enjoying the view and hopefully mapping at the same time. Very exciting!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Did they all make it back? Great photos especially of them in the dead pine.

I did a 5.5 mile release yesterday at my parents home since I was visiting. I had 9 birds total and only 4 of the 9 had been tossed before. So 5 had never even been to the one mile point. I released them and as soon as they left it started pouring down rain. Went out a few hours later and the 5 young ones were still circling the area. 3 hours later they could still be seen flying around lost, and it was getting dark. 

Anyways when I got home at dusk to my surprise every single bird was in the loft safe.


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

*All In*

Hey Grim, Man I was nervous but my wife just called and said the last 3 came home. Whoo-hoo Im psyched. I cant wait to fly them again. I think I should give them a day or two to recoup. What do you think? When should I start taking them a short distance from my house?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Give them a day or two then let them out hungry. Congrats on all returning. No tosses until they are flying around the loft regularly and routing out of your site. They will start flying high and far and will be learning their surroundings. Sitting in trees shows they are not confident yet. In a few weeks they will be flocking and flying fast!


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

*I was wrong*

I got home from work today and went right out to see my racehorses. There were only 4, not six. My wife included my two breeders in her count,soooo, I'm still out two. One was hanging around all evening and even flew within 15 feet of me while I was grilling but wouldn't go into the loft. I don't get it he must be starving. I hope they'll be back in tomorrow.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

i experience this one before, instinct and good judgement to save those birds.... tossed one bird or two that capable of leading those birds to your loft or hold a bird on your hands and flap their wings but stay closed to the loft and make sure they sees you when they fly, tossed that bird he will lead those birds down to your loft.... and when let out young birds try to do it in limited numbers so your able to track them were they go...


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Yea if he seems confused you might want to let the others out again so he can follow them in. They should have no problem going back in. Just make sure they are hungry or they may sit out all day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice loft and looking so CLEAN and white inside!!! I forgot that mine used to look that white!!!! That was many poop scrapings ago!!!  

Hope the last ones come in!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Also don't hesitate to feed or trap that bird if he just can't figure out how to get back in. He may not have had enough trapping practice. I think your successful birds will show him the way.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

did they make it in?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI MAACOMAN, Cut down that dead pine tree. ..GEORGE


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yea hawks just love those bare trees! Very nice loft BTW well done!


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

I forgot to also note that there is a family of Pileated Woodpeckers nesting at the top of that pine tree. Its comical to see the pigeons perched by the large woodpeckers. Cant cut it down yet but there are others that need to be cut for sure.

Flew my remaining 4 birds this morning. Wow, there quick. They seem be getting used to my area. They flew for about 35 minutes than went back into the loft. 

The other 2 are still MIA.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear the other two didn't make it. Next time you have a youngster just make them trap ten or so times quickly before a release. You should be good with those four. Glad they are getting the hang of it. I have a young one now who refuses to fly because he doesn't have the confidence to climb up in the sky yet.


----------

